

Beyond Twitter:  Enhancing your thinking in real-time via "Brain Buddies". - amichail

The idea here is that you would be paired up with a "brain buddy" who is currently online and wants to increase his/her thinking ability just as you do.<p>As with Twitter, you would tweet your thoughts in real-time to your brain buddy and he/she will tweet his/her thoughts to you.  Unlike a chat, you don't necessarily expect a response for every tweet.<p>You can try to help each other at any point.  If your brain buddy has been helpful, you can give him/her points.  Doing so increases the chances that you will be paired up again, especially if you both give each other points.
======
kkocis
What is the application for this? I'm not sure I see how this can change the
way we think. Also, how would this increase our ability to think?
Additionally, wouldn't it be better to think differently by having different
buddies each time instead of enhancing one way to think with one buddy? I'm a
fan of variety...

~~~
amichail
Say you are both writing code. Each person could say what he/she is thinking.
Perhaps this would work better with voice than text.

In any case, suppose you are not sure how to solve some problem, but your
brain buddy has done something like that before. He/she could then recommend
an approach.

As for variety: some randomness would help so you don't get the same brain
buddy all the time.

~~~
kkocis
Ah. I see. Your post was so general that it was hard to determine the
application. How do you see this brain buddy system being more beneficial than
joining a group that works on the same topic that you're thinking of? Are you
on the anti-"too many chefs in the kitchen" bandwagon?

~~~
amichail
You wouldn't normally post every thought that enters your mind in real-time as
you work to a discussion group/subreddit.

